# création d'une icône sous Mac OS X



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2001)

Lorsque je crais une application avec MRJAppbuilder, l'icone de l'application qui apparait est l'icone traditionnnelle des applications sous Mac OS X.
Or dans les paramètres de MRJAppbuilder, on peut changer cette icone par une autre que l'on aurait créé. Cependant je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre mon icone à la place de celle par défaut.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la procédure à suivre?


----------

